# Stock Transfer Sample Review Part 1



## merchantsaveshop (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello everyone. So I've gone through the threads searching for every transfer company out there offering custom transfers and stock transfers. I'm planning on selling at a few events and marketplaces and want to have the best quality stock transfer available for my customer so I contacted every company on the excel file list for sample and catalogs of there company..... Here is my review so far with the companies that have reached back out to me.

The first company is Wild Side... now I've heard a lot about this company, good and bad just like every other company, so I can ONLY speak from MY experience. This company was THE BEST overall, meaning customer service, shipping, catalog and design available, pricing, and reputation. 

I contacted this company requesting a sample pack of their stock transfers and a catalog, this was around 10 a.m. I received an email back with 10mins confirming my request and saying it would be shipped. They didn't give an exact date so I wasn't really excepting it anytime soon. I end up receiving the package Saturday around 2 p.m. I was so shocked that this company based in California was able to get this SAMPLE PACKAGE out to me Here on the EAST COAST with 24hrs! Hands down no other company came close as I speak (I'm still waiting for a few companies to email me back and also a few companies shipment to arrive). The transfers peel off like Butter! 10 sec press time 40-50 psi (i have a PROWORLD 15X15 clamp shell, manual pressure, digital timer and Temp, so i had to search online what level of pressure 40-50 psi is. Firm 5-7 threads) 380-390 degrees F, Hot Peel and that's it! They sent 4 samples, the smallest sample was probably 9X9, the largest about 14X15, near the size of my heat press! Luckily I have a reliable heat press with no cold spots so the transfer came out great so far. Haven't done a wash test yet but I will do a separate post in regards to washing and the quality afterward. Huge Catalog of designs! They are centered towards the trending young adult socially inclined customers with there HIGH DEF, BRIGHT, COLORFUL, ARTISTIC DESIGNS. They sent me 5 different catalogs. Apparently, they charge $5 for the little 3-8 page catalogs and $50 for the 200+ catalog. I didn't pay a DIME! that's why this the first company I'm speaking on and why this is such a long review. I've searched this forum and no one has really given an in-depth review of there experience with each company. Maybe no one wants to give away secrets of the trade of something, that seems like how a lot of people in this industry moves, but for me, I'm going to put the info out so a better generation can come and perfect what we've started. 

Also, I printed the shirts on a Gildan Ultra cotton black t-shirt and they all showed perfect. High-quality t-shirts that I can have confidence selling to my customer for a good price.

The second company is... VersaTrans. Now I'll have to do a second separate review on this company because first, i've gotten a sample pack from them like 5 months ago and never used is. Decided to check out their quality a week ago but I requested another sample package from them the same day as Wild Side because I didn't know if the transfer would come out good or not since it had been sitting for so long. I emailed them and they reached back out to me via phone call asking a little about my company and getting information to send out the sample pack. 

I received 6 sample transfers, real corny generic designs nothing I would sell to any of my customers or show as a sample, each one about 9X6, and a color sheet of the different color inks they have available and the color numbers. I thought that was pretty cool, no other company did this so that stood out to me. They don't have a catalog of stock transfer but they do have stock designs that you can choose from the website. Not something I'd recommend but to each its own.
Now one of out 4 transfers came out bad. Didn't peel all the way, basically ruined my potential display shirt for showing customers different qualities to choose from so I was a little hot about that. I followed the directions but for some reasoning, it didn't go well at all. But that's why I order another sample pack and will be doing another review on them once I get the package.

The third company is ProWorld... ProWorld, ProWorld smh they are one of the Best companies hands down for anyone starting in this industry, they offer a solution for those on a shoestring budget, but Proworld you guys sent me a sorry excuse for a sample pack. With the huge selection of Stock transfer you guys have, I would have excepted something better than a parrot design and a guitar. They also gave me a rhinestone sample that said, SAMPLE.... smh you guys gotta do better than that to try and win over customers. 

I requested the sample on Friday, they emailed me back within an hour and I received the package on Monday. Not bad at all. Now I should say, before requesting the sample package I had been dealing with this company for 6 months just ordering vinyl supplies, I order a few stock transfers a few months and they came out GREAT I just wasn't doing too much stock designs more custom work. But this discussion is a review of the company sample package, customer service, shipping time, and quality of the product.

They don't have a catalog and they told me they won't be having any because they update their inventory online often and that I should direct any customers to there design-only website with no pricing. Kinda a good idea but the more I think about it the more it seems it would be confusing for the customers jumping from website to website just to pick a design and a shirt. I don't think ill be using that route. But overall ProWorld you guys are alright only because I've been doing business with you, but if I was just reaching out first empression is I wouldn't consider doing business with you guys. Again this is MY experience so take from it what you want. 

The fourth Company is F&M Expressions. I had high hopes for this company based off there website and the pricing, they reach back out to me within minutes of me email them, I received the sample package in 3 days, real nice catalog of the different style custom transfer they have for the different garments and material. They do have stock transfer on their website and the transfer are pretty hot. Nice trendy looks, O.K size transfers, should be larger, and a variety of designs to choose from. The sample transfer didn't come out good at all tho. I notice that one of the transfers they didn't put a white backing so it can show on white and black shirts, I didn't notice until I peeled it off, some ink was still left on, and the transfers were pretty small, not the size they advertise on the catalog. So that was a little disappointing. Here I have Wild Side sending me Huge High-Quality SAMPLE PACKS and F&M VERSATRANS and PROWORLD sending this little bitty old transfer made for youth shirts. It's a new age these kids want the design to cover the whole shirt if not most of it! Size does matter! Regardless if this is a sample pack, I expect the best from all of these companies. 
They did send a bunch of samples, about 10, but like I said they were small 9X6 and that's the paper size imagine the image size... 

But this is just part 1 of my sample review journey. Once I do all the reviews of the companies that sent sample packs and companies that did not, I will do a separate post reviewing my orders from the companies I decide to commit to for my event sales.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

good stuff, thanks

i just decided to try versatrans
so i asked for samples and they phoned the next day
quick response and they have canadian prices on their site automatically based on your isp

we'll see how the trials go,
but customer service-wise i was happy with them


----------



## merchantsaveshop (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes I have to say out of all the companies I've research VersaTrans seems to have one of the best quality and variety, I'm still waiting on another sample from them to do a more fair review. I just received my sample pack from Names Limited, I haven't heard anything about this company anywhere so this should be a good 1st review for everyone out there. I'm still waiting for a lot more companies but I won't fault them, its the holidays so I know shipping isn't going to be the fastest.


----------

